# Who got whoopings and now administers the whoopings for the little darlings?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm sick to death of this damn Adrian Peterson thing.....

Let me go on the record and say I have no tolerance for ray rice or anything that that piece of crap stands for....
But, although I've never been a big Adrian Peterson fan, I've always regarded him as quite possibly the most disciplined back in the NFL. Truly gifted and has seemingly made the most of his gift. Always heard of him as a highly regarded person off the field as well. Definitely not any thug in AP.

So, I wish I had a dollar (well, maybe a c note) for every whooping I received as a youngun....purty much figured out a little late in life that the sole purpose of dad planting the pear and peach trees was to give us boys plenty of branches to choose from.....choose the wrong one and dad was gonna tear that ass up a little more when you came back with the right one! But I'll have to say in all honesty, I was a smart sob....it didn't take me many times. Had some real dumbass brothers that never quite figured it out....they've had tough lives.
But my dad was U S Army Air Corp and that's how I'm sure he was brought up and it served him well....it served us boys well, whether we wanted to receive those tough lessons was up to us, I chose to use them as a learning experience.....

When I became a father, I didn't even think about whether or not to spank my children....I was and still am the sole disciplinarian in my family and that's the way it will continue until the day I relinquish. I am proud to say that I never had to whoop my younguns much....maybe two or three times a piece, (sometimes they needed a little reminder).....once they got to 10 or so, I never had to whoop them again, I would venture to say most whoopins occurred before 8 yrs of age. Once my younguns got to college age, it was time to move out and go to college...that's purty much your last hoorah at the household.....time to move on....make your own life. As long as I'm drawing air I'll be there to assist my younguns (34-18) but I hope and pray that the blows I delivered hurt them just as much as it hurt me to deliver them.....that was the intent, to show my disappointment and to let them know that behavior is unacceptable......my dad use to have a line, well, he had a bunch of lines....but one he like to use was "son, don't bring no shame on our name" with that stern look like he had when he was about to whoop that ass....

Just curious......saw a poll on the boob tube a few minutes ago said 47% spank 53% no......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it....I do remember having to whoop one of em at about 16....quite possibly the last....I had forgotten about that because it was more of a beating than a whooping. He needed a little reminder...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Just curious......saw a poll on the boob tube a few minutes ago said 47% spank 53% no......


About the lines of the last election....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep got a few , gave a few ... Some women on TV today saying How it made then do drugs and all kinds of stupid stuff . Jeez give me a me a break ... I tend to think the opposite . I'm not talking about a beating but a few swats to the rear ..


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I to got to pick my own switches from the neighbors peach tree. My mom was not afraid to use them when needed. I never got a whooping that I didn't deserve. I did get one whoopin from my dad and I learned I didn't need to do that again. We do discipline our children with spankings. If they need it they will get it no matter the location. I am hoping that our children grow up to be god fearing children that respect others and are respected by others.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So spankings screw you up? Great! Now I got something to blame my problems on. I knew its all my parents fault!! Of course if they hadnt spanked my I would be REALLY screwed up and probabably snorting crack off a reststop toilet.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my share, and then some.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Three was all it took to learn what Dad says, Dad means, period. Before I met the wife I had a girlfriend with a few kids, and thats being generous, spoiled little shits was more like it. One night they were especially rambunctious, she looked at me after threatening and yelling for better than an hour and asked if I was going to do anything. Told em both if they didn't straighten up I was going to crack both their asses, didn't believe me, gave em a second warning, they didn't get a third. Didn't take long for em to straighten up, least when I was their.

Ones been in and out of jail since he was sixteen, the other is in the military and plans on getting his 20 years in. Guess you can't bat a thousand all the time.

That was over 20 years ago, now I'd probably be in jail for child abuse.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Twice for me. I learned quick I was an only child and a very observant one and learned quick what to and what not to do. Alway was that way thats how I learned/taught myself what I know now. It amazes me how many my age can't do things that I dont think twice about or just come naturally. Discipline andhardwork does good

Really pisses me off how kids act these day disrepectful to their elders and have no self respect.

As far as the whole ray rice scumbag whatever he is supposed to be thing if it were up to me he would be swinging from a tree. I was raised in a way that you dont lay a hand on a woman no matter what. To me thats the lowest cowardly thing you can do....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I got a few when I was younger but learned quick what to not do. I deserved some I never got because I was good at covering myself if I did something I knew my parents wouldn't be too happy with. I never really did anything wrong.....just things they wouldn't have been pleased with like slipping out the bathroom window at night to go fishing and stuff like that. I knew well and good that if I ever would do something really bad that I would have gotten a beating.....and that kept me out of trouble. For example I found out the other day a girl I knew that was a couple years younger than me was driving drunk and wrecked her car......if I would have done something like that I would hate to think what would have happened......don't know if I would have see the light of day again. Even today it amazes me all the wild things others my age are doing.....I just don't understand it.....but I guess that comes back to not being properly disciplined at a young age. Down the road I ever have kids of my own they will definatly get whoopings when they deserve it.....but that is many years down the road. Having three siblings that are considerably younger than myself I want a nice long break of not having to watch over kids.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Got spanked as a kid with spoons hands etc. Have kid now but haven't needed to at all. A stern look and voice just about crushes him. Some of friends kids have been let go wild, run the roost, stern doesn't work, I'm sure spanking would cut through to them. Problem is it needs to be consistent regardless. Spank this time, warning next time is no good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Got spanked as a kid with spoons hands etc. Have kid now but haven't needed to at all. A stern look and voice just about crushes him. Some of friends kids have been let go wild, run the roost, stern doesn't work, I'm sure spanking would cut through to them. Problem is it needs to be consistent regardless. Spank this time, warning next time is no good.


As my momma use to say...."don't try me boy, you're daddy will be home in a bit...." That'll do it after that last whoopin he gave me.... Straight as an arrow after that...lol

That was when I got older..."too old for my britches, but not to old for dad to whoop that ass" that was my mothers only "warning", dad didn't give none.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My mother whipped the be-dickens out of me a lot. She liked to use a bamboo balloon stick--floated like a butterfly, stung like a bee. I got enough that she'd probably been arrested for child abuse.

I can't think of one that I didn't deserve but probably deserved a lot more than what I got!

But here's my thought: A spanking done in anger is probably a beating. But a spanking done as a consequence is not. It's how the spanker feels about it that makes the biggest difference.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Ralph, it has to hurt "you " to hurt them....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours middle kid got whooped so much it lost all meaning. By the time he got bigger he was ready for a fight when mom or dad where trying to get ahold of them. Made it impossible for anyone else to babysit, he'd grab a baseball bat to defend himself.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Proverbs 13:24 He that spareth his rod hateth his son; but he that loveth him chasteneth him early. What is the matter with you guys? Don't you know that man knows best. Never mind that our Lord God give us a handbook for life, man knows best. One of my first memories of school life was when I left 1st grade in the spring of 1964, and when I returned in the fall we were told that we couldn't say the Lords Prayer before class anymore. When I ask why I was told that the courts said we couldn't. Several year ago I read where they had taken two surveys from teachers 40 years apart. The first in 1958 and the second in 1998. They were ask to list the top three main worries in the classroom. In 1958 it was talking in class, chewing gum and the throwing of paper wads. In 1998 it was getting shot, stabbed, or raped. My mother would whoop us with anything she could get her hands on, and if she couldn't find anything it was her hand. And I thank God everyday that she did.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

BTW when I first saw the Rice tape I felt sorry for her. The next day when I found out that she married him, that ended!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJH said:


> BTW when I first saw the Rice tape I felt sorry for her. The next day when I found out that she married him, that ended!!


I agree but, but to know the victims of domestic abuse.....it's very typical....someone only has to tell you that they will kill you once and it makes a lasting impression, a lot of times they can't see the "forest for the trees"..... bizarre I know, but that really is the way it is until they've had enough or it endangers their children's life.....theirs is over anyway, that's the mentality....

I have no tolerance for abuse against women no more than I have tolerance for abuse against people of color, people of different religion, people of different nationality, the elderly/children/animals etc.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Dawg I don't either don't get me wrong. But at the time of the incident she wasn't married to him, and I do believe she married him for one reason and it's green.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I thank God for the whoopins my Dad gave me. My oldest has only needed one so far. My youngest I have a feeling will need a couple more. He's a little more like me unfortunately. One thing is for sure I never got a whoopin for the same infraction. Heck, the school principle could administer such discipline.

My most memorable one: We lost a basketball game to a bitter rival as a result of a bad call. I was pissin and moanin about it at great length to my Dad. He bopped my chin to get my attention and asked if my ranting and raving about the bad call would at this point change the outcome of the game. He was right. Whats done is done learn from it and go on. Complaining about the past won't better your future.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Behavior, good and bad, is a learned characteristic. If you want to train a dog, you start when they are a puppy. Same way with kids - you start them on the right path when they are young and hopefully the lessons will carry over into adulthood.

Long time ago, before political correctness ruined this country, I remember sitting in a classroom and if you acted up, the first paddling you got was from the teacher. Next time, she told you to go stand in the hall. The principal would make his rounds and if you were standing in the hall, you got a paddling, no questions asked. That POW-POW-POW echoing down those halls made everyone sit up a little straighter.

Back then, if you got a paddling at school, you would get another one at home if your parents found out about it. Today, the "parents" will go jump on the teacher/principal if they try to discipline their kids.

Another thing, we got honest-to-goodness recesses back then. We had swings and slides and Jungle Gyms. We ran and played and burned off that excess energy.

I think it was a better time back then.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Amen......I'm not one to talk about the "good ole days" but it's real easy to see how far we've strayed by taking a look back....
I had just not even thunk about the school whoopings.....how could I forget? I think I got 35-40 "licks" in the ninth grade alone.....we had one particular principal that could really lay the wood to ur ass....would lift your feet off the ground (or so it felt) we he smacked you with his hand made paddle that some "pet" made him in shop class.....got 6 one day for sticking girls with a straight pin (course we stuck em in the hind quarters) no idea why we felt compelled to enter into that activity, but be that as it may, when the principal go a hold to me he blistered my ass that day and I mean he hammered me....ass had bruising on it the next day. Couple of buddies of mine had participated in the pin sticking fun and had already left to go home (I got caught gettin on the bus) I had fun that nite "warning" my buddies of the ass whoopin they was gonna get when they got to school.....he got em as soon as they stepped on the campus....tehe, I ate it up...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I went to a Catholic high school and the English teacher (a priest) there had a paddle about 36" long. Had him for four years. We were assigned 10 words every day to learn their spelling and definition. Daily quizzes. We got one swat with the paddle (and they weren't love taps!) for every spelling or definition that was incorrect.

I didn't learn much in high school but I damn sure learned how to spell and what the definitions were! I guess he got to the seat of the issue!

And, maybe coincidentally, one of my pet peeves is people with poor spelling, poor grammar and poor usage of the English language and poor pronunciation (it's "ask", not "axe").

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe thats why so many catholics have weird sexual obsessions with spanking? Went to university with a few and it was downright odd.



rjmoses said:


> I went to a Catholic high school and the English teacher (a priest) there had a paddle about 36" long. Had him for four years. We were assigned 10 words every day to learn their spelling and definition. Daily quizzes. We got one swat with the paddle (and they weren't love taps!) for every spelling or definition that was incorrect.
> 
> I didn't learn much in high school but I damn sure learned how to spell and what the definitions were! I guess he got to the seat of the issue!
> 
> ...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by that one slowsuki....I mean, I don't doubt that they do, given the track record....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think its the whoopins that gives people strange predispositions.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have learned how to cover my hind end real well if I did something stupid. I must say I was only in the principles office twice during my highschool years never got anything out of it just told not to do it again. ...

Had a friend who was raised by his grandparents(common around here) as his parents were divorced and junkies. He grew up disrespecting and walking over his grandparents. Started hanging out with the wrong crowd in highschool. Was big into drugs and such ended up the law got him and got him good. I guess he cleaned up his act and married with two kids. Some end up learning the hard way


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The other thing, and I even noticed this while I was still in high school back when dirt was new, Some parents really do believe they have perfect little angels and will come into school threatening lawyers and lawsuits because no way did could their perfect little shit do any wrong. The norm was then get in trouble at school and get it twice as bad at home and the teachers were never questioned. Is it any wonder now we score 20th in math and like 27th in science on a international basis?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a lot of developments around our farm. About once a year I have an "issue". Someone cut a hole in a fence or opened a gate, or vandalized etc etc. I start knocking on development doors to get the word out. I am always amazed at what I hear. "It wasn't my kid" "My kid wouldn't do that" I NEVER hear "I don't think it was my kid, but I will talk to them." Its always flat our denial. I actually had a lady call me at work on a sales call. We got to talking and she figured out who I was. She said "oh you are my neighbor. You farm the ground behind me. My son goes into the woods and pasture there. His name is XXX, he plays and doesn't do any damage, don't worry about it." It was the same time frame that all my dividing gates between pastures were getting opened and closed....It couldn't have been her kid though...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've lost count of how many times I've run people off our property and their excuse is "I didn't know it was yours" my reply is "you know it's not yours, your not paying the mortgage or the property tax, you have absolutely no f*cking business being here".


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, know the feeling. I try not to be a complete dick though cause every once in a while the steers will go for a stroll into someones yard...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah yes! Halstrom's perfectly manicured lawn and a devil Jersey named Houdini :lol:.


----------

